# M. Morath



## JGUIS (Aug 14, 2012)

This beautiful bottle is a friends, and I was wondering how different it is.


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 14, 2012)

It not only has a blot out on the opposite shoulder.


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 14, 2012)

But also a blot out of a text box in the middle.


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 14, 2012)

It's a great shade too.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 14, 2012)

Interesting form for a beer. Other than the brewery seamed to have closed in 1865 I'm not familiar.
 Here's a brief history of Michael Morath and the brewery, see page 4 of the PDF.
 http://catholicrecordsociety.org/pdfbarquilla/vols10-12/10_6.pdf


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 14, 2012)

I had to go out but if you search Michael Morath brewery you can find a lot. Change a keyword or two and more will likely happen. FROM


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 14, 2012)

I love the early ales and that's a beauty Josh!! []

 ~Tim


----------



## druggistnut (Aug 17, 2012)

I don't recall seeing more than a handful of shoulder embossed American ales, let alone one in THAT color, in 40 years.
 There are NONE from Michigan, that I am aware of.
 Bill


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 17, 2012)

I figured Doug would've chimed in on this one by now, being that he has pulled every variant of this bottle out of the ground.  I dug an amber that was embossed in the middle,  Morath & Sons. Newark O  I'm wondering if anyone knows of another bottle like the one above, to try and figure out what was peened out of the mold.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey Josh,

 Is the McCully mark on that example?

 From Tods site:

 Embossed: // s // M. MORATH // NEWARK. O // // b // () W McCULLY & Co / () PITTSBURGH 

 ~Tim


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 29, 2012)

Not sure.  I'll get another look at it this weekend.


----------



## RED Matthews (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello all, That " blot out " is a new term to me, but real I guess - I also saw the standard peening term in a later powt.  I would like to see clearer pictures of the letter blot out.  With that large a lettering there isn't much iron for a fill in movement of iron.  It also seems like a strange requirement.  
 RED Matthews


----------

